# Fisch nach Deutschland schicken?



## Matt_CDN (5. November 2006)

Hallo Leute,

ich wollte mal den verwandten in Deutschland ein paeckchen mit frisch selbst gerauchtem wild lachs schicken ..

Weis jemand obs da eine erlaubte menge gibt?

Ist sowas erlaubt?

Wenn nicht, koennte man es dennoch probieren oder wird sowas gleich beim Zoll erschnueffelt?

 Matt


----------



## clinch (6. November 2006)

*AW: Fisch nach Deutschland schicken?*

Hallo Matt,

Geschenksendungen sind nur bis zu einem Warenwert von 45 € einfuhrabgabenfrei. Da du beim Aufgeben deines Paketes sicherlich eine Zollinhaltserklärung ausfüllen musst, solltest du darauf achten, ansonsten muss der Empfänger damit rechnen Einfuhrabgaben bezahlen zu müssen!!

Die Einfuhr von Rauchlachs unterliegt meines Wissens keinen Verboten oder Beschränkungen!

Mehr dazu hier:http://www.zoll.de/c0_reise_und_post/b0_postverkehr/f0_geschenksendungen/index.html

Gruss, Florian


----------



## Dxlfxn (7. November 2006)

*AW: Fisch nach Deutschland schicken?*

Falsch!
Wenn du Lachs nach Deutschland schickst, ausser aus einigen von der EG ausgenommenen Ländern, da wird ein Veterinärzeugnis fällig. Dieses Zeugnis können nur von der EG zertifizierte Betriebe ausstellen - also nicht dein Haustierarzt.
Das bedeutet, dass dieser Betrieb deinen Lachs verarbeiten muß.
Selbstgefangenen Räucherlachs darfst du bis zu 999 Gramm ohne Zertifikat einführen.
Zoll und Warenwert sind da eine ganz andere Frage.

Was du inoffiziell machst ist eine andere Frage. Du wolltest ja aber den offiziellen Weg wissen.


----------



## clinch (7. November 2006)

*AW: Fisch nach Deutschland schicken?*

@ Dolfin,

du hast recht!! Habe mich nochmal schlau gemacht und es ist tatsächlich ein Veterinärdokument für den Rauchlachs erforderlich! Ich hatte nicht damit gerechnet, dass es schon bei diesen Kleinmengen im Postverkehr benötigt wird.

Gruss,Florian|wavey:


----------



## clinch (7. November 2006)

*AW: Fisch nach Deutschland schicken?*

Hallo Fips III,

hier nochmal ein Link dazu:

http://www.zoll.de/b0_zoll_und_steu...f0_lebensmittel/e0_fische_muscheln/index.html

Gruss,Florian#h


----------



## Ostseeangler87 (7. November 2006)

*AW: Fisch nach Deutschland schicken?*

Also ich finde es n bisschen üerbtrieben, da der Fisch in keine Warenhandel oder sontiges kommt und eigentlich keine Krankheiten außer an den der diesen Fisch verzehrt übertragen kann! Er kommt ja sicherlich nicht aus einem Gebiet, wo die Fische zum Teil ansteckende(unter Menschen) Krankheiten haben.
Aber das ist nur meine Meinung.

Gruß


----------



## Dxlfxn (8. November 2006)

*AW: Fisch nach Deutschland schicken?*

Es geht hier nur um Macht und um Wirtschaftskrieg. Wieso sollten 999 Gramm weniger ansteckend sein als 999 Kilos?
Es geht um jeden Fisch, frisch oder verarbeitet.


----------



## Ostseeangler87 (8. November 2006)

*AW: Fisch nach Deutschland schicken?*

Das ist der größte Schwa.....!

Sry aber ist so!


----------



## leopard_afrika (8. November 2006)

*AW: Fisch nach Deutschland schicken?*

@ostseeangler
Vlt. solltest du mal nen Happen Respekt lernen. Dein Schwa... ist ja wohl größer! Woher soll denn der Zoll wissen, welches Päckchen für den Eigenverbrauch ist und welches weiter verscheuert werden soll?! Also gelten die Bestimmungen für alle Sendungen. Also, denk nach bevor du was kundtust und nenn nicht die Hinweise anderer Schwa... .


----------



## Ostseeangler87 (8. November 2006)

*AW: Fisch nach Deutschland schicken?*

Es war NICHT der Hinweis gemeint! Nur so als Info. Es ist die Verzollung solcher Güter gemeint.
Ich habe Respekt vor Dingen vor denen man Respekt haben muss, aber bestimmt nicht davor dass einem das Geld bei jeder Möglichkeit aus den Taschen gezogen wird. Leute die das Geld haben stört das sicherlich nicht, aber die Leute die so sowieso schon knapp an der Existenzgrenze leben stört das ungemein.
Zu deiner Frage woher der Zoll das wissen soll.
Die Waren werden markiert für den Eigenverbauch und die Waren die weiter berkauft werden sollen ebenfalls. Woher ich das weiß? Habe nen Freund der beim Zoll arbeitet.
Ich stimme Dolfin zu es geht wirklich nur um Macht und Wirtschaftskrieg, deswegen sehe ich seine Aussage nicht als Schwa... an sondern genau das Gegenteil.
Sry wenn ich mich undeutlich ausgedrückt habe!

Gruß


----------



## leopard_afrika (8. November 2006)

*AW: Fisch nach Deutschland schicken?*

@Ostseeangler87
Es sei dir verziehen!#h :m  |wavey: 
Verzeih nun auch du mir, daß ich dich falsch verstanden habe.

Auch der Zoll hätte dann Probleme, wenn das Produkt umverpackt, doch verscheuert und jemand davon krank wird. 
Deswegen die Forderung nach dem Veterinärzeugnis. Auch wenn es erst mal übertrieben klingt, wer möchte sich denn irgend welche evtl. tödlichen Krankheiten holen!? Woher soll z. B. ein kanadischer Bekannter wissen, ob der Lachs, den er fing, räucherte und verschickte, keine Krankheitserreger trug, die das Räuchern evtl. überstehen ( beim kalt Räuchern durchaus möglich)
Und das ist ja auch nicht spezifisch für den Fisch eingeführt worden, sondern für fast alle Lebensmittel.
Was, wenn man es genauer betrachtet wirklich etwas mit Wirtschaftskrieg zu tun hat, da viele Beschränkungen/ Regelungen z. B. komischerweise kurz nach amerikanischen Beschränkungen/ Regelungen eingeführt wurden und nicht etwa nach konkret eingeschleppten Krankheitsfällen.

P.S. Und wem das zu übertrieben ist, sollte sich mal nach Namibia begeben. Dort gibt es einen so genannten Veterinärzaun, der ähnlich bewacht wird, wie die deutsch- deutsche Grenze vor 18 Jahren. Dort wird fast jedes (vlt. sogar jedes ) Auto kontrolliert, daß man auch ja kein Fleisch oder Fleischerzeugnis von einer zur anderen Seite bringt. Man will die Rinder vor Wildkrankheiten und umgekehrt schützen. ( Auf einer Seite riesige Rinderfarmen, auf der anderen Seite das Wildland, ist wie Kulturschock, auf einer Seite Farmen und kleine Städtchen mit Steinhäusern und auf der anderen Seite das ursprüngliche Leben in Lehmhütten usw. )


----------



## Dxlfxn (8. November 2006)

*AW: Fisch nach Deutschland schicken?*

Ganz schön blauäugig, wenn du meinst, der selbstgefangene Fisch wird nicht gehandelt.
Wir hatten hier mal einen Streit, wo sich jemand aufgeregt hat, das er 130 Kilo Fischfilet aus Nordamerika verzollen sollte... Ich selbst weiß von einem Reiseanbieter der seine Gäste ermutigt mehrere 100 Kilos Räucherlachs mit nach Hause zu nehmen ( da sein Räucher dabei richtig Geld verdient ). Oder schau dir mal die 
Norwegenberichte an. Es gibt genug Idioten unter den Anglern, die sich richtig Streß machen, um den Urlaub wieder herauszuverdienen. Ist hier aber nicht das Thema.


----------



## Ostseeangler87 (8. November 2006)

*AW: Fisch nach Deutschland schicken?*



leopard_afrika schrieb:


> @Ostseeangler87
> Es sei dir verziehen!#h :m  |wavey:
> Verzeih nun auch du mir, daß ich dich falsch verstanden habe.



Aber selbstverständlich!
Ist ja nicht nur deine Schuld, ich hab mich auch n bisschen blöde ausgedrückt! Also : "Schwamm drüber weiter gehts "
Und der Rest war ja nur meine eigene Meinung und meiner Meinung nach kann man es halt auch übertreiben.

Recht habt ihr beide irgendwo, aber ich denke, dass es uns nicht viel bringt wenn wir jetzt darüber zu streiten bzw. zu diskutieren, weils soswieso schwer ist was dran zu ändern, dazu müsste man Politiker sein. Es ging ja eigentlich nur darum ob er es verzollen lassen muss und da hat er ja seine Antwort drauf bekommen.

Gruß Benny


----------



## Dxlfxn (8. November 2006)

*AW: Fisch nach Deutschland schicken?*

Hallo Benny,
nochmal in ganz langsam: Es geht nicht ums verzollen. Dieser Part ist automatisch und wenig kostenaufwändig. Der selbstgefangene
Fisch wird sehr niedrig angesetzt..
Wenn Du aber mit Fisch ohne Veterinärlizenz angetroffen wirst, wird der Fisch eingezogen, als Sondermüll behandelt - und das kostet bei Behördens richtig Kohle.


----------



## Ostseeangler87 (8. November 2006)

*AW: Fisch nach Deutschland schicken?*

@ Dolfin: Es war nicht darauf bezogen was du gesagt hast, sondern darauf, worum es in diesem Thread eigentlich ging udn zwar darum ob er für die Mnege löhnen muss oder nicht und die war geklärt.

Ich muss heute nur ******* reden dass mich jeder falsch versteht. 

Benny


----------



## Dxlfxn (9. November 2006)

*AW: Fisch nach Deutschland schicken?*

ist doch kein Problem - wir reden doch miteinander. Geht doch nur darum, dass die Dinge irgendwann geklärt sind.


----------



## Ostseeangler87 (9. November 2006)

*AW: Fisch nach Deutschland schicken?*

Stimmt schon haste Recht, aber gestern war so n Tag, an dem ich manchmal vielleicht etwas voreilig war und es dadurch schnell zu Missverständnissen gekommen ist, ja nicht nur hier im Anglerboard.
Aber ich glaube heute bin ich wieder fit 

Gruß Benny


----------



## Matt_CDN (10. November 2006)

*AW: Fisch nach Deutschland schicken?*

So, ich habe jetzt den Antworten entnommen dass man 999g schicken darf und sogleich 400g in einem Paeckchen verschickt ..

Ueber BSE verseuchte Rinder hat sich damals auch kein Zoll und Beamtenapparat aufgeregt, aber jeztz bei etwas Fisch einen Haufen Zoff machen? Naja ...

Ich sehe ein dass wenn man grosse Mengen Fisch ins Land bringt, vor allem Lebend oder komplett dass es da ein infektionsrisiko sehen laesst .. aber bei einem Stueck geraeuchertem Fillet ist das wohl nicht zu begruenden ...

Mal sehen ob meins ankommt 

Matt

P.S.

Allen sie noch fuer die vielen Antworten gedankt!


----------



## Dxlfxn (27. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Fisch nach Deutschland schicken?*

Hallo Matt,
ist dein Fisch nun angekommen? Würde mich mal interessieren.
Bzgl. Panik bei Einfuhr von Waren liegt Kanada aber noch weit weit vor Deutschland. Ich darf ja nicht mal einen Sandwich mit nach Kanada reinnehmen...


----------



## Matt_CDN (2. Januar 2007)

*AW: Fisch nach Deutschland schicken?*



Dolfin schrieb:


> Hallo Matt,
> ist dein Fisch nun angekommen? Würde mich mal interessieren.
> Bzgl. Panik bei Einfuhr von Waren liegt Kanada aber noch weit weit vor Deutschland. Ich darf ja nicht mal einen Sandwich mit nach Kanada reinnehmen...


 
Ja der Fisch kam an .. ich weis aber nicht ob er in der vorweihnachtszeit durchgeschluepft ist oder ob sie ihn durchgelassen haben ...

Hast schon recht dass man hier noch pingeliger ist aber Fisch und Fleisch hierher zu schicken/mitnehemen ist ja auch wie Wasser in den Rhein tragen 


Ich muss jetzt bald mal versuchen einige der schmackhaften Steelheads aus dem Wasser zu ziehen  


Matt


----------



## Dxlfxn (5. Januar 2007)

*AW: Fisch nach Deutschland schicken?*

Hallo Matt,
meine Frage ging mehr in eine andere Richtung: Konnte man den Fisch nach dem Versand noch essen? Ich bekomme häufiger Packete aus Kanada. Der normale Postversand dauert minimal einen Monat...

Steelheads? Fahr mal an den Chilliwack-/Vedderriver im Februar/März. Jetzt müßten auf den Bänken des Fraser gut die
"searunning cutthroats" zu fangen sein...


----------



## Bambine (5. Januar 2007)

*AW: Fisch nach Deutschland schicken?*

Keine Ahnung, ob dies der Normalfall ist.
Kam per Flieger aus Vietnam. Endpunkt Amsterdam.
Alle (verarbeitete) Fleisch/Fisch-Produkten wurden konfisziert. auch die kleinsten Mengen. 
Ich war zu müde um mit den Zollbeamten zu diskutieren. habe nur soviel mitbekommen, dass diese regelung europaweit gilt, also keine hollandische regelung.
-----
BTW: auch gefakte Markenprodukten wurde konfisziert, in kleinsten Mengen. Ein Mitreisende wurden ein (1) "Gucci"-Ledergürtel konfisziert, nein, nicht den, den er am Körper hat. ;-)


----------



## Dxlfxn (5. Januar 2007)

*AW: Fisch nach Deutschland schicken?*

Das ist so.
Die EG Verordnung läßt nur noch wenige Ausnahmen zu bei Fisch und Fleisch.
Der Gucci Gürtel für Arme wurde aus markenrechtlichen Gründen zum Schutze geistigen Eigentums beschlagnahmt. So oder so ähnlich heißt das.


----------



## Matt_CDN (7. Januar 2007)

*AW: Fisch nach Deutschland schicken?*



Dolfin schrieb:


> Hallo Matt,
> meine Frage ging mehr in eine andere Richtung: Konnte man den Fisch nach dem Versand noch essen? Ich bekomme häufiger Packete aus Kanada. Der normale Postversand dauert minimal einen Monat...
> 
> Steelheads? Fahr mal an den Chilliwack-/Vedderriver im Februar/März. Jetzt müßten auf den Bänken des Fraser gut die
> "searunning cutthroats" zu fangen sein...


 
Ja klar.  Der fish war ja frisch gerauechert... Per luftpaeckchen war es innerhalb nicht mal 2 wochen angekomen....

Im moment ists mir zu kalt   das anglen muss warten bis es ueber 14 C hat 

Matt


----------

